# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  Makerfarm new 12 pegasus out now.

## rhonal89

http://www.makerfarm.com/index.php/12-pegasus-kit.html. 

Am waiting for a upgrade kit for my makerfarm i3v 12in. It looks sturdy.2-1.jpg5.jpg4-1.jpg

----------


## sniffle

I'm actually impressed with this kit... I wish it was the first printer i had bought... he fixed probably 99% of the issues that the original 12" had, the biggest being the wooden Y carriage that warped uncontrollably when at temp... though I will say a 12V 30A power supply is barely enough for the printer.  The bed alone needs a 12V 30A power supply and a 20A powersupply for the hotend and electronics if you want the bed to heat in under 45 min to ABS temps...

----------


## BLKKROW

> I'm actually impressed with this kit... I wish it was the first printer i had bought... he fixed probably 99% of the issues that the original 12" had, the biggest being the wooden Y carriage that warped uncontrollably when at temp... though I will say a 12V 30A power supply is barely enough for the printer.  The bed alone needs a 12V 30A power supply and a 20A powersupply for the hotend and electronics if you want the bed to heat in under 45 min to ABS temps...


I use a 12V 30A PSU and it powers my 12" just fine. I will be purchasing this printer soon, I have been waiting all month for this release.

----------


## sniffle

Im not saying you cant, im saying if you want faster hed heat times.

----------


## rhonal89

I just finished recording a video between  my 12in and my flashforge creator pro heatup time. Both extruder and heatbed on both. It took my 12in 3minutes and 30sec or less to heat complete both extruder and heatbed to abs temp and my flashforge creator pro took 9 minutes to heat complete to abs temp. Ill post a video soon. With a 12v 30A power supply on my makerfarm.

----------


## BLKKROW

> Im not saying you cant, im saying if you want faster hed heat times.


It takes about 2 minutes to heat up to 60*c for me. Order just placed for the new 12" Pegasus!

----------


## rhonal89

Wait for the deluxe version. It will cost the same. You will get a better looking printer. Unless he decides to sell the acrylic cover in the future separate than order it now.

From makerfarm site. It should not be any longer before is out.

*The Deluxe Kit Option will just be an additional kit which can be purchased at any time once released.  The Deluxe Kit will be the same price as the Basic kit and Deluxe Upgrade kit.*



> It takes about 2 minutes to heat up to 60*c for me. Order just placed for the new 12" Pegasus!

----------


## sniffle

My drafty house was probably to blame... Or he did different pcb heaters...  It took 45 min to 100c. With onky 1 power.supply and 30 when i gave it its own...but i also had one of the earliest 12" pri ter kits he made.

----------


## BLKKROW

> Wait for the deluxe version. It will cost the same. You will get a better looking printer. Unless he decides to sell the acrylic cover in the future separate than order it now.
> 
> From makerfarm site. It should not be any longer before is out.
> 
> *The Deluxe Kit Option will just be an additional kit which can be purchased at any time once released.  The Deluxe Kit will be the same price as the Basic kit and Deluxe Upgrade kit.*


Thanks for the heads up I just emailed Colin as it does not make sense to make the Deluxe and basic kit the same price.

----------


## rhonal89

I order my kit around the same time you did 2014 we both join the forum in the same month. Maybe the power supply was to blame. I bought this one http://openbuildspartstore.com/12v-30a-power-supply/

My abs temp I set were 230 for both extruder and 110 for bed.




> My drafty house was probably to blame... Or he did different pcb heaters...  It took 45 min to 100c. With onky 1 power.supply and 30 when i gave it its own...but i also had one of the earliest 12" pri ter kits he made.

----------


## rhonal89

What he said. He probably answered you by now.

----------


## BLKKROW

Reply from Colin:




> Hi Kyle,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the confusion, what  is means is the basic kit and the deluxe upgrade added together will be  the same price as the deluxe kit.  It's kind of confusing and I couldn't  figure out a better way to word it.
> 
> 
> Basically  once the deluxe kit is released we will release an upgrade kit to  upgrade the basic 12" Pegasus to the deluxe 12" Pegasus.   The price for  the basic kit and upgrade kit will be the same price as if you just  ordered a deluxe printer kit.
> 
> Colin


I asked on pricing and time frame for the deluxe upgrade




> I don't have pricing on the upgrade kit yet, eta is about 4-6 weeks.

----------


## sniffle

Possibly... Now days i run my printers off of modded server psu's 12V 47A

Either way the 12" pegasus build is damn nice!

----------


## rhonal89

Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyAzWP7GwsI

----------


## BLKKROW

My printer has shipped and should be here on Monday.

----------


## adamfilip

Happy to see the 12" getting a well deserved upgrade.

----------


## jackal24

Finally bit the bullet and made this my first 3D printer. ordered on Saturday and it was already in the mail on Monday. Can't wait till I get back in town so I can start building.

does Lowes or Home Depot still cut glass?

----------


## Carrot_or_Stick

> Finally bit the bullet and made this my first 3D printer. ordered on Saturday and it was already in the mail on Monday. Can't wait till I get back in town so I can start building.
> 
> does Lowes or Home Depot still cut glass?


Lowes did for me, Home Depot wasn't interested.

----------


## BLKKROW

I am assembling my 12" Pegasus currently and it seems to be 100x easier than the Prusa IV3.

----------


## neverlift

the home depot over here doesn't cut glass on a side note i got my upgrade today and starting to put it together. So far everything is going smooth.

----------


## 66Mhz

If you have one around you, ACE Hardware is another place that cuts glass for cheap. I've been getting my 10" x 10" glass beds there for under $3.

----------


## neverlift

I finally got the printer put all together to the point i could print the rumba board mount. there is a definite increase in quality going from the hexagon to the e3d hot end. Now my i3v was a pre 16 model so i did have to buy 4 extra t slot nuts and the 60cm ribbon cables. and make sure to print the appropriate parts that you will need before tearing your current printer down. i didn't and then i thought about it and just said screw it and bought them.

----------


## adamfilip

I never noticed a increase in print quality from a Hexagon to a E3Dv6

----------


## OVersliders

Well I'm finally getting rid of my Da-Vinci 1.0 for one of these bad boys. 
Spoke to Colin and I will be doing a dual E3D V6 as I have been keen on printing more complex parts.
Printer should get here by the end of the week.

----------


## uncle_bob

Hi

Around here Lowes is the place to get glass cut. The only real trick is to start from a fairly large sheet. That way you get a reasonable number of usable results. They do not do anything for the edges so the cuts are going to be sharp. Just about any hardened steel object can be used to take off the worst of it. If you want to go crazy there are fancier ways to do it. 

Bob

----------


## jackal24

12" mirror tiles. Work great and cheaper than getting it cut. Also they seem to be flatter/more even than lowes cut glass

----------


## leadpan

Just ordered my 12" Pegasus today.  This will be my 2nd printer after crappy Davinci2.0
Will this PSU work okay?

----------


## jackal24

> Just ordered my 12" Pegasus today.  This will be my 2nd printer after crappy Davinci2.0
> Will this PSU work okay?


It will. However, I have ordered 3 similar power supplies from different suppliers on amazon. They all appear to be the same power supply. I had one die within 3 months, and another within a month which is why I am on my third (at least the second one was within the return window).

----------


## uncle_bob

Hi

The MeanWell brand supply that is listed in all of the build doc's runs well and lasts forever and ever. The problem with it is that you can easily find ripoff copies on all sorts of sites. There are a number of distributors all over the world that will sell you the real thing. One of the many is TRC:

http://www.trcelectronics.com/View/M...S-350-12.shtml

The new low profile version (in the link) at $33 looks like a pretty good deal. I have no idea what other dealers are selling the same thing for. If you are outside the US, a dealer in your country probably will be cheaper. 

I would avoid PC power supplies due to weird per output loading requirements and marginal protection on the outputs. I am not a big fan of eBay power supplies, they seem to die early. The "real thing" is adjustable (a very good thing) and has lots of protection (also a good thing). That's not to say there is only one vendor that makes good supplies. There are several dozen out there who make excellent industrial power supplies. None of them make PC power supplies, so if that is the area you are familiar with, the names all are going to be new to you. 

Bob

----------


## microjedi

I am just about ready to order one for myself.  I'm waiting until I unload a set of stereo speakers that I don't listen to anymore.  I'll let you know when I take the plunge.

----------


## RDBuilder

Well, my first adventure into building a 3d printer didn't go as well as planned. I just want to post the troubles I ran into. First the build its' self went well, the problem I had was int the mounting of the RAMPS. It seems there are traces on the board that are close to the mounting bolt. After installing one of the bolts touched a trace and put 12v to the case of the power supply. After plugging in my Raspberry PI. Full +12 V (and a lot of amps) smoked my Raspberry PI usb ports 
Lost the Mega 2560 do to the damage to the USB port and one stepstick. Needless to say I will be installing nylon bolts and possible nylon space when mounting the RAMPs. I would suggest using nylon hardware or putting a non-conductive washers under the bolts.  From what I heard, this is the first time anyone has heard of this happening. After inspect the PCB I see copper material in the mounting holes, which could be touching some traces on the board which washer would of helped. Still pleased with the unit, waiting for new stepsticks so I can start printing.

----------


## microjedi

Thanks for the info.  I ordered my printer last week.  I'll be taking my time building it.  It's been a while since I've done anything like this.   I also got my Meanwell p/s ordered.  Looking forward to this new adventure.  Time to start working on my patience.

----------


## leadpan

Sorry to hear that. It's true I didn't have the same issue when mounting my RAMP on my Pegasus. But I do agree using nylons screws is preferable. 
Also, if you're using direct drive; I've modified the mount with reinforced nut spacer here:
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1742505

----------


## RDBuilder

I probably should of just replace the electronics, but the technician in me said "lets see what happened and see what we can fix. Didn't find out about the stepstick until yesterday trying to put it though its' paces. It was the one for extruder drive that went. Can't wait for the parts to get in. Probably going to be another week before my first print..

----------


## BLKKROW

Has anyone created a mount for a part cooling fan? If there is one available I don't want to create my own.

NVM!

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1533928

Found this.

----------

